# DOSE CUP



## WAHIAWA DIGGER (Apr 8, 2012)

Here's a little nice dose cup I picked up at an W.D. Pickers Antique Mall in Missouri.  I think I'll use it for my shot of tequila.


----------



## epackage (Apr 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  WAHIAWA DIGGER
> 
> Here's a little nice dose cup I picked up at an W.D. Pickers Antique Mall in Missouri.Â  I think I'll use it for my shot of tequila.


 I can see it being used that way for sure...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 8, 2012)

Cool find Nate!


----------



## rockbot (Apr 8, 2012)

Yo Nate, I thought you found one of them "fountain mineral and soda works" cups![]

 Definitely an interesting piece. What you don't in Missouri?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 8, 2012)

Alderika!! This is from a Minnesota historical perspective. I didn't check for accuracy.



FROM there.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 8, 2012)

Excellent dose cup, Nate! And an even better shot glass.

"Adlerika Natural Bowel Cleanser

 IN THE 1920'S, THE ADLERIKA COMPANY OBTAINED THEIR PATENT FOR THE MEDICINE THEY INVENTED IN 1902, AND PATENTED IT AS  ' 
 ADLER-I-KA '.  

 IT WAS ORIGINALLY INVENTED TO TREAT APPENDICITIS PRIOR TO THE FORMATION OF THE ' FOOD AND DRUG ADMINISTRATION '.  

 THE NAME ADLERIKA WAS INVENTED AS A  ADAGE FOR ' DR. ADLER'S CURE FOR APPENDICITIS ', BUT WAS BEING MARKETED AS A 
 MEDICINE FOR GAS IN THE STOMACH OR BOWEL, AND AS A CURE FOR CONSTIPATION AND HEARTBURN.    THE INVENTORS WERE 
 ACTUALLY CHARLES AND EARNEST WESCHKE ( WESCHCKE ) AND THEY WERE THE SONS OF DR. CARL WESCHKE ( WESCHCKE ).  
 IT IS NOTED THAT THE DOCTORS DROPPED THE NAME ' DR. ADLER'S CURE FOR APPENDICITIS ', AND BEGAN CALLING THERE 
 CONCOCTION ' ADLERIKA ' AFTER THE NEWLY FORMED ' FOOD AND DRUG ADMINISTRATION ' INFORMED THEM THAT THEY COULD NO 
 LONGER USE THE WORD ' CURE ' IN THE MEDICINE'S NAME AS THERE WAS NO PROOF THAT THIS ' MEDICINE ' ' CURED ' ANYTHING.  IT 
 WAS FURTHER NOTED THAT THERE WAS NEVER ACTUALLY A ' DR. ADLER '.  

 THEY CONTINUED TO SELL THEIR POTION,  ADVERTISING IT AS A TREATMENT FOR CONSTIPATION AND HEARTBURN, BUT, IN 1944, THE 
 ADLERIKA COMPANY MET ITS DEMISE AND EVENTUALLY BECAME  ' CHESTER-KENT, INC '.

 ADLERIKA WAS A MINNESOTA COMPANY. IT WAS FOUNDED IN ' NEW ELM ', AND THEN MOVED TO ST. PAUL ( AT THE CORNER OF 
 FILLMORE AND WABASHA )." From Bersengs.


----------



## WAHIAWA DIGGER (Apr 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: rockbot
> 
> Yo Nate, I thought you found one of them "fountain mineral and soda works" cups![]
> 
> Definitely an interesting piece. What you don't in Missouri?


 
 Howzit Tony... I'm across the river attending a 3 week training in Leavenworth, Kansas.  Didn't know "fountain mineral and soda works" produced cups.  Are they glass drinking cups?  I have 2 weeks left. I'll keep an eye out.

 Mahalo,
 Nate


----------



## WAHIAWA DIGGER (Apr 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: cowseatmaize
> 
> Alderika!! This is from a Minnesota historical perspective. I didn't check for accuracy.


 
 Mahalo for the info!
 Nate


----------



## WAHIAWA DIGGER (Apr 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: surfaceone
> 
> Excellent dose cup, Nate! And an even better shot glass.


 
 Mahalo surfaceone...  Any idea how old this dose cup may be?  The basemark number is 12.


----------



## rockbot (Apr 11, 2012)

Nate, they had a drinking cup that was etched with the fountain mineral girl on it. Super rare. I know of only one.



> ORIGINAL:  WAHIAWA DIGGER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

